# Whelen 4000 AdvantEdge+Plus Series Wire diagram



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bought a whelen 4000 AdvantEdge+Plus Series light bar for my truck and i am looking for a wiring diagram to tell me what wires does what in the bar..it is a combination rotate and strobe. i have tried googling every kind of combination of things and nothing comes up and whelen has nothing on their site either. Can anyone help?



Thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I know this isint what you have but it should help 
http://www.whelen.com/install/137/13729.pdf


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks....I have more wires then what this one shows so if anyone can find the one that i need it would help. Thanks again


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What's serial number


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

the tag is unreadable


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

How many wires and what colors are they?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

http://whelen.com/install/131/13126.pdf


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks...Ill see if this helps and let you know...


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok...that list helped a little but not enough...Here is a list of what the bar has 

It has 4 individual wires that each have:
1-Red
1-Black
1-White and 1-bare wire 

then what looks to be the main cable it has the following:
2-Black
1- Red/Black 
1- White/Black 
1-Red 
2-White
1-Yellow
1-Orange 
1-Blue
1-Green
1-Brown
1-Gray
1-Violet and 1- bare wire


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

http://whelen.com/install/136/13623.pdf


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks...I can tell we are getting closer to the right diagram...what do the 4 individual wires that each contain 1-red,black,white, and a bare wire


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Red is positive black is negative, and white is pattern, the bare wire is a shield wire.idk why you would have those, there for hideaway strobes


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

their is 4 strobe heads inside the light bar...2 take downs and 2 front flashers could that be what they are for?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a John question; he is the safteylightingandequipment his phone number is..508-252-6900. Or he might tell you to call whelen, and their number is;(860)526-9504.
But call John first he does this stuff for a living


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

black is ground and the Rest should be power. hook up the ground and apply power


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thannks everyone for the help...i got all the rotators working but them i crossed a wire and blew some things up...LOL....Thanks god i can find replacement parts for the lightbar still

If anybody has the following items i am in need of them 
4- H27SN12 lights 
min 1 max? of REPROTA4 rotate units 
2 alley lights assembly kits 
2 end cap gaskets 
2 clear endcaps with ally light molded in


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm sorry for the delay, I was on the road most of the day.

First off Firefighter, is this bar single sided, like from an ambulance?

As far as I knew, the Plus series were all one sided bars. The standard AdvantEdge bars were like a normal Edge light bar, but had rounded domes.

Historically, all wires with a black tracer, on high current bars, have been ground wires.

It also appears that the four strobe heads in that bar may be remote heads, which is why there are four strobe cables.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

pics would help


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder why they discontinued this product


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Now we all have questions so we can help, and he disappears, LOLOL.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So john, iam assuming this setup is wig-wom style, cuz it's so old, I wonder what it came off of????


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I couldn't tell you without seeing it. I am curious myself.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

The advantedge was replaced by the Centurion. the 4500 is still made it is the Surface mount bar


----------



## Firefighter911 (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry...i have been away for a few days....I crossed a wire and blew all the bulbs in the rotators and fried on of the motors ...i found replacement parts and now just trying to find the funds..Thanks everyone for your help...i will have picts up soon


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1016481 said:


> The advantedge was replaced by the Centurion. the 4500 is still made it is the Surface mount bar


Yes, most likely you will not find a manual for this, it has been discontinued for who knows how long! But I would like to see pictures


----------



## jcsarmy (Mar 21, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1015908 said:


> Now we all have questions so we can help, and he disappears, LOLOL.


I think I have this same bar. I can take a cpl pics of it. Do you think you could help.
I bought a wrecked ambulance and ive got wires and lights everywhere and dont have a clue where to begin.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Sure, fire away!


----------

